# Nie number



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi again everyone!

Just a quick question with regards to an NIE number. I'm moving to alicante for 10 months on Erasmus in August. As far as I know, as students we don't need an NIE number. However, when it comes to crèches ever would I need one to register my child? Any help would be great


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi again everyone!
> 
> Just a quick question with regards to an NIE number. I'm moving to alicante for 10 months on Erasmus in August. As far as I know, as students we don't need an NIE number. However, when it comes to crèches ever would I need one to register my child? Any help would be great


you'll need a NIE for all kinds of things - maybe you mean you don't have to register as resident? - 2 different things....

you might as well get one - it costs about 10€ & you're bound to need it for other things


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you'll need a NIE for all kinds of things - maybe you mean you don't have to register as resident? - 2 different things....
> 
> you might as well get one - it costs about 10&#128; & you're bound to need it for other things


Oh thank you. I didn't realize they were different. Will I need to get my son an NIE number? Can I do it from Ireland or do I have to be in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh thank you. I didn't realize they were different. Will I need to get my son an NIE number? Can I do it from Ireland or do I have to be in Spain?


he won't need one 

you _can _do it from Ireland, but it's quicker to do it when you get here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Leanne, glad it's all coming together for you.
There is some very useful information on the 'Stickies' here with an application form you can download. You don't need a gestor to do this but make sure you have everything you need in triplicate... 
As far as I can remember I took p/copies plus original passport, two photos, p/copies and original of birth certificate -I think - but all the info you need is on the Sticky.
It cost 10 euro, could be more now...


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi Leanne, glad it's all coming together for you.
> There is some very useful information on the 'Stickies' here with an application form you can download. You don't need a gestor to do this but make sure you have everything you need in triplicate...
> As far as I can remember I took p/copies plus original passport, two photos, p/copies and original of birth certificate -I think - but all the info you need is on the Sticky.
> It cost 10 euro, could be more now...


Brilliant! Thank you both! So I don't need to apply for residencia as I'm on Erasmus and my son will be covered under me, but say if my partner is living with us, he won't need to prove he can support three of us will he, as I'm studying and my son is technically with me. Maybe the stickie will cover this also! Thanks again! Yes, things are finally getting there. I'm meeting with a mature student who is just home who can hopefully offer me helpful advice. 4 more weeks!!!


----------

